# What does your back yard look like?



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Sitting here drinking my coffee looking out at my yard. 










What does yours look like?


----------



## JS1590 (3 mo ago)

nice work


----------



## SM2495 (3 mo ago)

Last year, we set up the Backyard for my children and family to spend time together playing and dining outside in the evenings. Usually, when we go on vacation, we will go out and spend time at Luxury hotels with friends, but my children do not enjoy this, so we decided to create an outdoor space . We made beautiful gardens, a swimming pool, and a play area. Then we realized that a backyard could increase the value of your home.


----------

